# Resale Limitations



## Helios (Oct 3, 2015)

Trying to figure out what are the limitations of buying a DVC unit in the resale market?


----------



## bnoble (Oct 3, 2015)

In practice, nothing substantive.  You cannot use them for Disney Collection reservations, Disney Cruise Line bookings, or Adventures by Disney. However, it is almost always better to rent out your points and use the proceeds to pay for the hotel, cruise, or trip you are interested in.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 3, 2015)

In short the only thing a resale membership can be used for is staying at a DVC resort (not Disney hotels either as per b noble's post) or trading for another TS through RCI. All other options like cruises, Concierge Collection (which has gotten OUTRAGEOUS for points usage), Disney hotels, etc., are limited to memberships bought directly from DVC.


----------



## Helios (Oct 3, 2015)

How about the advantages of buying at a particular resort vs another?  Ability to reserve before owner's from another resort?


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 4, 2015)

Exactly, Moto X. You want to consider a few factors when choosing a home resort. I personally recommend buying some place you would enjoy staying on a fairly regular basis. You want to consider the length of time remaining for that resort. Also look at the differences in maintenance fees. My OKW points maintenance fees are a good deal less than the 160 I added on later at Vero Beach for example.

You are correct that when booking a DVC resort, it's the 7/11 rule. You may book 11 months out at your home resort and 7 months ahead at all other DVC resorts. For booking anything besides a DVC resort, it doesn't matter what home resort you own. Hope this helps! I love my DVC membership and have for 22 years!!


----------



## bnoble (Oct 4, 2015)

moto x said:


> How about the advantages of buying at a particular resort vs another?  Ability to reserve before owner's from another resort?



If you are asking whether resale points have different reservation windows at DVC resorts, the answer is no.

If you are asking whether the home resort priority matters, the answer is yes.


----------



## Helios (Oct 4, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> You want to consider the length of time remaining for that resort....
> 
> I love my DVC membership and have for 22 years!!



From these two statements, it seems like DVC is RTU as opposed to deeded.  Is that case?  Does this apply to all resorts or just to your resorts?


----------



## fluke (Oct 4, 2015)

moto x said:


> From these two statements, it seems like DVC is RTU as opposed to deeded.  Is that case?  Does this apply to all resorts or just to your resorts?



 All DVC are RTU with an expiration date.  The first group to expire are in 2042 (OKW, BCV, BWV, VWL) with others expiring depending on when they were built.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 4, 2015)

Fluke is correct. DVC memberships ARE deeded but for a finite time. They can be willed, sold or rented during your ownership.

As a 22 year member at OKW (I joined within the first 2 years of DVC's existence), I was offered to buy a 15 year extension about 2 years ago. It is anyone's speculation whether they will offer this to other resorts...


----------



## bnoble (Oct 5, 2015)

OP, you are asking some very basic questions.  Before going any further, you should probably do a little background reading.  Here is one place to start:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/buying-dvc/dvc-for-beginners


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 5, 2015)

fluke said:


> All DVC are RTU with an expiration date.  The first group to expire are in 2042 (OKW, BCV, BWV, VWL) with others expiring depending on when they were built.



right.

and just to clarify, expiration date is based on the home resort and is the same regardless of a resale vs direct purchase.


----------



## TSPam (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi,
It doesn't matter if you buy direct or on the secondary market. The end date of the right to use was decided when the timeshare was first created. Old key west now has two end dates for the people who extended and those who did not.
We bought resale and I can't think of any reason except availability to not buy resale.

Pam


----------



## Helios (Oct 7, 2015)

bnoble said:


> OP, you are asking some very basic questions.  Before going any further, you should probably do a little background reading.  Here is one place to start:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/buying-dvc/dvc-for-beginners



Thanks


----------



## Helios (Oct 8, 2015)

bnoble said:


> OP, you are asking some very basic questions.  Before going any further, you should probably do a little background reading.  Here is one place to start:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/buying-dvc/dvc-for-beginners



Good info, DVC forum should add this link to the sticky section.


----------



## DVC Mike (Oct 10, 2015)

Here''s another useful link:


*A Comprehensive Introduction to DVC* - Perhaps you have wondered whether buying into Disney Vacation Club is actually a good idea for your family. We can't give a definitive answer to that question that fits everyone, but we can supply you with the information you'll need to make an informed decision.


----------



## Rocy317 (Oct 13, 2015)

We purchased DVC resale a couple of years ago and have been very pleased with it. The few limitations on resale owners is something we would never use anyway. We purchased DVC to stay in DVC properties. The trades that resale owners are blocked out of are a poor use of points anyway, so even if we had the ability to do those trades, we wouldn't do them.


----------

